# Is the breed you have now the breed you started with?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the breed you have now the breed you started with?

No for me. Like many peeps I know, I started with a Rott. I'm a Mali guy now....until I get a dutchie! :-D


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

When I was a kid I had a Cocker Spaniel and then a Golden Retriever.

Then I got my first Doberman when I was in my 20's.

Now I'm waiting to get a Mal (but I still have my Dobes)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The dog I started with, according to the USAF, was a GSD. He was 29 inches tall and weighed 75 pounds. Had ears that made him look like a jackrabbit. I got him when I went to my first dog school, in Germany. He was fast as greased lightening, hit like a mack truck and was very serious. Since then I've had all sorts of dogs, both military and civilian.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> The dog I started with, according to the USAF, was a GSD. He was 29 inches tall and weighed 75 pounds. Had ears that made him look like a jackrabbit. I got him when I went to my first dog school, in Germany. He was fast as greased lightening, hit like a mack truck and was very serious. Since then I've had all sorts of dogs, both military and civilian.
> 
> DFrost


So what do you have now? A rolling biting snowman as indicated in your avatar? :roll:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm a Mali guy now....until I get a dutchie! :-D


You're evolving in the right direction.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry I responded on the wrong post, mods please delete this post.


----------



## Mark Foster (Jun 28, 2008)

I started with Doberman Pinschers in 1978 but switched to German Shepherds in 1995. I love Czech and DDR GSD's but wouldn't mind trying a Dutch Shepherd someday.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First dog(that was mine) as a kid was a GSD/Collie. Awesome dog and one of three "once in a lifetime dogs". This was the 50s when a GSD and the Collie were both still very real dogs. 
she was my self taught intro to obedience training. Still have the original book (1957 new edition)  
Second "once in a lifetime dog" was a GSD/Dane that my daughters grew up with. 
Third and present #1 hands down "once in a life time dog" is my present, older GSD. He rose to the top by the age of 6-7 months.
Lots of purebreds and muts in between and about 30 yrs with 5-6 different terrier breeds but it seems the GSD influence as a kid rose to the top.
I'll probably always have a terrier around the house but the GSD is #1 without a doubt.
I seldome had less then 2-3 dogs at a time for most of my life.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mals are definately not what I started with, and will not be what I end with. I am going to get some old school Australian cattle dogs when I get to old for this, or possibly before.

THere was a cool quote one time from some guy in Australia that said : A good cattle dog will eat anything that won't eat it first.

THat is what I will be looking for. ;-)


----------



## Simon Verhagen (May 17, 2009)

When I started 27 years ago a started with a Bouvier the Flandres but is was not succesful for training KNPV then I go further with x breedings malinois.in 2004 i got mine first GSD explodog so I bought 2 years ago a GSD pup for training knpv and I liked it but still I got mal to.
and mine third explo dog is also a GSD.
greetings
Simon


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

I Love Heelers. I've met quite a few out here in Az and in NM that were working dogs on ranches. They truley can be a serious dog. I'd love to see some in grip sports. Prey driven FREAKS they are!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> So what do you have now? A rolling biting snowman as indicated in your avatar? :roll:


Actually, the only dog I have now is a semi-retired cadaver dog, a Labrador. I'm not certain yet if I'll own another dog. I know my working days as a dog handler are past. This of course doesn't include the 45 dogs in the canine unit. I just train those.

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

First family dog was a GSD. In between I've owned or lived with a Great Dane, Rotti, GSD, and LabX, GSDX and RottiX mutts. 

Last dog added was a Malinois and he is the dog I started schutzhund with. My mal is a very cool dog, but the next dog will be a Dutchie.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mutts then a English Setter then German Shepherds then Rotts now Dutchies


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

Rott/Shep mix, Bullmastiff, APBT, Akita (still have her), Viszla, Mini Schnauzer, Doberman, Malinois. Still have Mals probably always will but next dog is (praying Mike doesn't sell him) an Arko pup.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Started with an elkhound/husky X, have had a long succession of huskies (siberian and alaskan) but would dearly love a GSD - some day...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

APBT always and forever, but have a Mali pup on the way for SAR work. Won't ever not have a Pittie in the house because they are the best breed EVER.:twisted:


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Had all kinds of different dogs growing up, but nothing ever clicked until I got into APBTs. Seven years ago and counting.

I'll always have a bulldog in the house. One day a Heeler and maybe a Mal to accompany the bulldog...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Heeler will eat your bulldog, and crush your ego at the same time. then will poop on it. LOL


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I grew up with two Bouvier's on the farm and what awsome dogs they were. One of them took a real liking to me and was my shadow from age 2 on. I also had the pleasure of owning a Blue Heeler, he was smart as hell and real asshole (loved to bite anything that moved). I have only had two personal dogs and both are/were GSD.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Heeler will eat your bulldog, and crush your ego at the same time. then will poop on it. LOL


Don't try to convince me further, Jeff. :mrgreen: I like 'em enough already!


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Grew up with American Eskimo. I guess my family always get the same breed after one passed away. Also we adopted several dogs such as rott mix, min pin, dasch mix, border collie, and chow/shepherd mix. 

The next dog I hope to get will be a working beauceron. Let's see what happen!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I don't think he was tryin to convince us.8-[


Christen Adkins said:


> Don't try to convince me further, Jeff. :mrgreen: I like 'em enough already!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

grew up w/beagles (mom and dad bred them), then a welsh corgi. first "own" dog was a GSD- Amish farm-bred, dog-awesome guy. then my first once-in-a lifetime dog--a GSDxRott, paid $25 for her...a lot for a mutt in 1979. 

after her, a # of pound/rescue dogs, always GSD, GSDx, Dobes, Rottx. til Brix-the first dog i spent serious $$ on (GSD). now, i have another rescue GSD bitch (sweet Grace, ASS) and Edge, not so sweet, obnoxious in fact, GSD, that i actually spent $$ on. he's fun cause he's such an obnoxious s**t, always ready to go even tho he has no idea what he's going "for", lol. 

at just shy of 8 mo, he has a few moments of clarity-very few. he's a hoot.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: The next dog I hope to get will be a working beauceron. Let's see what happen!

Better odds than a bulldog, but just by a hair.


----------

